# funny critters



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I had the camera out with me today and thot I'd share shots of what my critters were doing on this warm afternoon.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice pics! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh oh escape goat?


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Very cute pics, your pigs are adorable


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

My fav pic is the last one. Too cute!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Aww cute pics. What kind of sheep is Jasper?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet pics! Thanks for sharing! I love your pigs!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

So cute! 

Deb Mc


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cute! I too want to know what kind of sheep Jasper is! He is very handsome!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

thankyou all! We just bought a small flock of purebred Katahdins and Jasper is the 2.5 month old Katahdin ram lamb who will be our herdsire. I think he's so adorable although he's still a little shy.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought he was! Very nice ram


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Aw.....Jasper is an adorable critter  They all look to holding up pretty good in the heat.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

yes, Karen, the animals have done surprisingly well in the heat. The cooler temps we're getting now and the rain are wonderful! Maybe now the pasture grass can grow again and we can feed less hay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thankyou all!


 :hi5: :thumb:


----------

